# Unpleasant Street 2010 Pics and Video



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's the thread for my haunt in 2010. Here are some sample pics and a link to the whole album:

Halloween 2010 :: Halloween2010044.jpg picture by Zombie-F - Photobucket Halloween 2010 :: Halloween2010045.jpg picture by Zombie-F - Photobucket
Halloween 2010 :: Halloween2010118.jpg picture by Zombie-F - Photobucket Halloween 2010 :: Halloween2010124.jpg picture by Zombie-F - Photobucket

*Halloween 2010 pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket*​
Not much changed in our cemetery save for some more detail pieces (flowers on graves, a withered wreath, etc).

The three skeletons in the torture devices on the deck was an all-new scene and they were singing "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" by Monty Python. I do enjoy some humor (sparingly) injected into my haunt. 

The pallet shack and skeletal fortune teller were unchanged from previous years.

The short trail was longer and contained a number of new items. I added egg sacs to the spider scene as well as a number of small spiders that moved up and down along a vine-choked trail which led into...

The Vortex Tunnel! I framed up a tunnel for my laser vortex to minimize loss of fog to the wind blowing. It worked pretty well, but large gusts of wind would empty the tunnel out pretty well. I may need to add a door at one end to further minimize this next year.

Lastly (and not shown in the images from this year) was our skeletal organist scene. That was left totally set up from last year so there is nothing different about it.

I still need to edit down all of my videos so those are coming soon!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a great array of props and use of lighting. Kudos!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I covet that gargoyle


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice haunt there Z-Man


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great pics, can't wait for the vid. Good job!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

One again I am Just astounded at how much of a dramatic and effect lighting can have on a haunt.
Very, Very Cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job. Love the gargoyle


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is the first of the videos. This is the torture scene with three buckies singing Monty Python's "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life."


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome haunt Dave! Wish I had a chance to stop by.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic haunt. The lighting is wonderful & really adds to the atmosphere. Great work once again!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great work Dave. 

I like the Video compositing of the Skulls near the end.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...LOVE IT!!!
This was a big hit wasn't it?


Zombie-F said:


> Here is the first of the videos. This is the torture scene with three buckies singing Monty Python's "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life."
> 
> YouTube - Torture Scene 2010


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL...LOVE IT!!!
> This was a big hit wasn't it?


Among the haunters that came to see it, yes it was a hit. Sadly, most non-haunt people just watched it for about 30 seconds and moved along. There were a few cool people who watched the whole show.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding?
I see something like that here with that project I mentioned to you...It's friggin' awesome man.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Whistling skeletons!

Hey Dave, I love the humor you inject into your haunt. I loved the comedy club with the heckler. It's still one of my favorite videos.

Your haunt looks great as always!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

The skeletons sininging Monty-Python is a big time winner in my book! I wish more people could have apriciated it in person... Me, I LOVED it! That Rocked!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I always look forward to your videos and pictures. It's awsome how you change things up every year. Great use of the 3-axis skull!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great haunt! LOVED the Monty Python skellies! LOL for real.  I couldn't get over the size of your haunt from the skeletons on the deck and then the outdoor walkthrough and then to realize you've also got a cemetery out back - it just went on and on. Hats off to you! Standouts for me were the spider area in the walkthrough and the cemetery. All the leaning tombstones looked great!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Here is the first of the videos. This is the torture scene with three buckies singing Monty Python's "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life."
> 
> YouTube - Torture Scene 2010


Oh man, this had me laughing for the entire time! well done and a great haunt as always!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

hee hee...I love that song.

Great job.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's a video of the scares we captured on video from the big night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"OH MY GOD!" That's got to be one of the most common phrases heard at a haunt

It's amazing how something as simple as a blast of air is so effective at getting such good responses.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll be whistling that tune for the rest of the weekend now, thanks! Great scene, the singing skellies must've been quite a hit, I'm sure.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Last but not least, the video of the haunt. I didn't get quite as many good shots as I'd like to have, and the night stuff is in that sickly "night time green" but it's the best I can do with this camera. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

More great Haunting vids!
I looked thru your Halloween Pictures and you're got lots of great artistic shots!
Well done - I really enjoy them!


----------

